# looking for a compact, budget sub



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I have been spending some time in finding some compact (8 in or less) and budget subs (around $60-70). The sub is mainly for music and some gaming i guess. It must also have line level inputs (Left and Right) which are for hooking up to my Studiophile AV30. Anyone know of any?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

Dayton Audio 8" SUB-80 is a good choice.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-631


----------



## Cybrnook (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, can't really go with with parts express.

I always loved their do it yourself sections...


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks sexy that sub, but just wondering like this sub has four line in plugs so how would I connect this to the av30 which has only two line in, one left and one right?

Edit another question, where are their y cables for like 3 male? (connect to computer and sub and one speaker) planning to buy two of them so I can get the free ship, since $38 for shipping is expensive!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

you don't. you connect the sub to your soundcard with the L input.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

A pervious thread I made, I was told to have two y cables, each separating the leg and right to get the best from the sub. Should I not do this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

no I don't think so.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmm I wouldn't want to buy it and then return it, Quite a hassle returning things where im at right now. Looks soo good tho, compact and good bass! That's literally the only thing holding me back is how I would hook them up.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> no I don't think so.



He's talking about THIS

He asked for an easy way to hook up a sub, I gave him one, but neglected to mention the possibility of using the Sub out on the soundcard... although IIRC you can't set 2.1 in windows, only 2.0 then 4.0, 5.1...



Darkgundam111 said:


> Looks sexy that sub, but just wondering like this sub has four line in plugs so how would I connect this to the av30 which has only two line in, one left and one right?
> 
> Edit another question, where are their y cables for like 3 male? (connect to computer and sub and one speaker) planning to buy two of them so I can get the free ship, since $38 for shipping is expensive!



For the subwoofer Bumblebee mentioned, to hook it up the way I showed you before, you wouldn't need Y cables, you'd just send the signal from Sound Card > Subwoofer Line in, then Subwoofer Line out > AV30

For the second part of your question - It's harder to find Y cables that are male on both ends, and you'd need to buy the exact length you need. it's easier to find a Y cable that is male to two female ends, and then just use a couple regular Male to Male RCA cables from there.  Again, you wouldn't need the Y cables with that sub since the sub features a line out port.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow awesome thank you both sooo much! Answered a ton!  

Only two question left is there any 6 in subs that are comparable cuz portable would be nice but if it's not worth it I'll just go for this then


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally I'd be wary of subwoofers with drivers that small, they usually can't really drive the low low bass all that well. In other words, if you're going to buy a 6" or smaller sub, make sure you read the reviews and if possible try to demo it in a store.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

K gonna hop on that 8 in, sounds like the better choice in that case!


I checked out all the plugs and stuff and I must say I feel super nooby again haha. When you say plug the cables from sound card to sub, do I only need one wire? Or two? Since it looks like there's two holes for the sub. Then like for the sub to the speakers do I need two separate wires as well to go from each of the out (left and right) to the av30's left and right? 

So sorry I have so many questions, never done anything close to this before haha.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

You'll want both left and right channels hooked up. What are you using for a sound card?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's actually my built in mobo audio stuff. It has 6 holes that's all I know XD


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

I imagine they're the 3.5mm (headphone style) jacks?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah they are


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

So then you'd need a cable like this 3.5mm to RCA to convert the sound card plug to RCA type for the subwoofer, and a standard set of RCA Male-Male Audio cables like these to plug the Line out on the sub to the Line in on the speakers

EDIT - this Is a better quality 3.5mm to RCA cable. For the price you may as well get this one.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You sooo much!!! I believe that answers all that I have  very much appreciate you taking the time to explain so much to me m4gicfour!


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2011)

NO problem!


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 8, 2011)

Qinpu makes some relatively inexpensive compact subs, but I have no idea how they perform.


----------

